# Keaton's, Hatch, Ecofina, Aucilla anybody got a report



## jimbo4116 (May 25, 2014)

Any reports from the Taylor County coast yesterday or today. 

Thinking about braving the crowds and going tomorrow.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 25, 2014)

Me and pops left out Friday. Fished sat and Sunday morning. We had our limit by 11:00 Saturday morning.  Managed to finish this morning by 10

Water is pretty dark still further up past spring warrior, but we found the fish in 3.5 - 4.5 ft water. All our fish were caught on gulps under popin corks.  Lots and lots of shorts, but we did put two good fish in the boat a 21 incher and 23 incher. All fish kept were 16-18 inch. 

Lots of boats out too. Good luck sir and be safe.


----------



## MudDucker (May 26, 2014)

I did not go, but the reports I've gotten so far have not been good.


----------



## Quail man (May 26, 2014)

Caught fish pretty good out of Keaton this weekend south. Pinfish and gulp under cork. 9 foot hole.


----------



## trubluau (May 27, 2014)

Caught 20 keeper trout in about 2 hrs saturday afternoon. All on live bait.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 28, 2014)

Anyone going this week?


----------



## fishinchef (May 28, 2014)

Fished last Thursday-Sunday. Fished down by pepper fish caught fish on flukes, gulp, and paddle tail swim baits. Fished one day up north but didn't produce the numbers from the south. One of the guys with me hooked and jumped a 6ft tarpon but broke off after the 3rd run. Saw lots of cobia and big fish. Find the clearer water in the 2.5-4 ft depth.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jun 4, 2014)

Heading off shore this weekend if the weather permits


----------



## Fishindan (Jun 5, 2014)

Headed to the Hatch in the very early AM with son and son-in-law.
Should be on the water by 11. Will be staying on the flats. Anybody have a recent report?


----------



## Georgiagator (Jun 8, 2014)

ok   went off shore this weekend  the weather was perfect   couldn't ask for any better conditions  got 7 nice reds some kings and some sharks   heres a pic of the biggest red


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice firetruck, we caught a few of them too this weekend, had to work hard though.


----------



## Fishindan (Jun 9, 2014)

Report from our Hatch trip this weekend.
Headed out right on time on Friday. Conditions on the flats were horrible. Winds and waves weren't suppose to be that bad. 2' plus footers all day.Water clarity more like Ga coast.Managed 2 18" trout.
Saturday treated us much better. Ran up to Big grass island. Water much better. Ended with 13 quality Trout. 
Don't know how the scallop folk are going to find anything in a few weeks. Never seen the water there so bad.
Did see some very nice catches of red snapper and grouper come in.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 20, 2014)

Any one got any new reports for keaton, we're headed south as we speak. I figured the water temp has moved them out a little deeper.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 21, 2014)

My brother and his wife went out of Steinhatchee Friday. Fished the hard bottom just south of Rocky Creek. In three drifts they caught eight nice trout between 18-22 inches and a big rockbass. Then his Mercury broke down for the fourth trip in a row! He spent the rest of the day idling back in. Water temp was really high. About 87 degrees.


----------

